
Microsoft's robot editor confuses mixed-race Little Mix singers - danso
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/09/microsofts-robot-journalist-confused-by-mixed-race-little-mix-singers
======
danso
The whole article is hilarious but these latter 2 paragraphs especially:

> _In advance of the publication of this article, staff at MSN were told to
> expect a negative article in the Guardian about alleged racist bias in the
> artificial intelligence software that will soon take their jobs._

> _Because they are unable to stop the new robot editor selecting stories from
> external news sites such as the Guardian, the remaining human staff have
> been told to stay alert and delete a version of this article if the robot
> decides it is of interest and automatically publishes it on MSN.com. They
> have also been warned that even if they delete it, the robot editor may
> overrule them and attempt to publish it again._

~~~
weare138
Just when you thought this timeline couldn't get any weirder...

------
ryanlol
So uh, why is this such a horrible mistake? Traditional media screws up things
like this all the time.

